# Ticks...Help as I am new to this



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't know about dips, etc. but ticks can be removed by simply grasping them firmly between the thumb and forefinger and unscrewing them counterclockwise. It can take several turns but make sure the head is still on the tick when it comes out- otherwise it can fester under the skin and cause an infection. I have also heard that a bit of baby oil or vaseline on their butt end causes them to back out, as this is where they breathe from. Are there a lot of ticks or just a few? They can carry some nasty diseases so you should look up in your area online and check this out, or speak to your vet- he/she might recommend some vaccinations as well as measures to control them.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

build a small coop and get some chickens, they eat em up, Plus you get eggs. Any fly spray will also kill or repel them also.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks I will try that


----------



## Bruno (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the information, but unfortunately I can't buy any cooks as I am adjusting and it is not my property


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Ill look to see what its called.... but I have this stuff I put on my horse, and it has kept him tick free for a long time. Its almost likf frontline for my dogs. Ill have the info on here bu tomarrow hopefully... but it also repels horse flies, and misquitoes.(sp)


----------

